# Source visibility?



## LaxOfTheBay (Dec 6, 2017)

I have an app I've written in Processing (Java) that plays audio samples. I want to tell OBS studio to make a souce visible when an audio sample is playing.

I'm new to programming and, though I've been able to make my sample machine, API's make absolutely no sense to me to the point where I don't even know how to begin to learn. Which is frustrating.

Can anybody give me a piece of java code for turning a source on and off? I could use that to franken-code and learn what it's doing.

(lmk if this is the right place to post this.)


----------



## R1CH (Dec 6, 2017)

There are no Java bindings for the OBS API. You need to write in C / C++, or use something like the websocket plugin. https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-websocket-remote-control-of-obs-studio-made-easy.466/


----------

